# An actual writers block.



## Tsula (Sep 21, 2010)

Uggh, I havent written anything in months *shivers from poetry withdrawl*. Ever since I started college I have lost all ideas and time to write. I would love some ideas from anyone. Nothing dark or emo-ish, i write about nature, beauty, love, and warm fuzzy feelings. Oh and btw, check out sum of mah stuffage.

usernameoetic_Fox


----------



## Sauvignon (Sep 21, 2010)

College is a lot of work and is taking up all the space in your brain. I have a similar problem. I do not write new songs, or make new drawings when I am so occupied with infinity homeworks and tests to study for.


----------



## Tsula (Sep 21, 2010)

yeah and being a pre-med major doesn't help the homework problem out either, lol.


----------



## NythWolf (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm having the same problem.
so don't feel bad you not alone


----------

